# March Madness has begun!



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

If you are interested the DBS Talk March Madness poll has been setup on Yahoo.

Per the request of DBS Talk Mods there will be no prizes and this will only be for pride. But I think a ton of fun is left to be had.

Please sign up at:

http://tournament.fantasysports.yah...vategroup_assign_team?GID=69367&P=walkthetalk

In order to join the group, follow the link above, or go to the game front page and click on the "Join Group" button. When prompted, enter the following information:

Group ID#: 69367
Password: walkthetalk

Since Sunday is Bracket Sunday this should be the great time to get this running!

Pass the word. I hope this will be a huge group of folks having fun!

Darron:hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :hurah:        :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DblD_Indy,

I'll join in, but the link doesn't work for me.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

brott said:


> DblD_Indy,
> 
> I'll join in, but the link doesn't work for me.


Doug,

Changed the link and added group id and passwords. I forgot I set it as Private so standered webpage would not allow users to sign up.


----------



## SuperTech1 (Jan 9, 2007)

Signed up. Clicked on link. It wants me to create a bracket.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Done


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DblD_Indy said:


> Group ID#: 69367
> Password: walkthetalk


Try this link
http://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/men


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

All right, I'm in.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bump..  
This is all for fun... Let's see who has the best bracket.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

this should be interesting.... 

I'm in, though I haven't watched a single college basketball game all year! I don't really like basketball, but ... what the heck... I'm bound to guess right a few times!


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## fjcastro (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm in. Good luck all. :listenup:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Cast your vote Click -> here.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

3 games done... 2-1 

That is not the way to start the day... Really though Bobby Knight would be able to pull of that opening game win.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 3 games done... 2-1
> 
> That is not the way to start the day... Really though Bobby Knight would be able to pull of that opening game win.


Same here Earl.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey, Hey ... I'm in 666,513th place (tied with many others, I'm sure) 

BC has looked good, so I'm not completely surprised. However, I did expect TT to pull it out as well.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, no :nono2: I fell to 1,058,913th :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I think that Yahoo is sweet, showing the rankings against EVERYONE that submitted a bracket.

Now... IMHO... there should be TWO $1,000,000 prizes in those contests.

One for someone to pick every game correct... One for someone to pick every game wrong (granted that last one you only have to pick 32 correct games... but that is still hard... but not uncommon... I have seen people get 32 right)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Really though Bobby Knight would be able to pull of that opening game win.


Problem is, even with Bobby Knight at the helm... it is still Texas Tech. Just not enough high-profile players going there. I think he is doing a GREAT job with what he has there... but it has to be hard to recruit for Texas Tech.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, I officially sucked. Finished the day in 1,174,729th place. 

Congrats gusmahler_dbs, you're only in 3,427th place.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

brott said:


> Well, I officially sucked. Finished the day in 1,174,729th place.
> 
> Congrats gusmahler_dbs, you're only in 3,427th place.


Hey big E made a move up to a 137,557 ranking. I just hated that so far today I have dropped 153,499 places and the day is not even done!

ARG !!!!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm in another pool elsewhere... I missed 3 games yesterday... Unfortunately I already missed 3 games today. With some luck, I hopefully will not miss anymore... I won't feel badly about that if I can finish round 1 only missing 6 games total... especially since 3 of them were last-minute or overtime that could have gone either way.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, I made it up to 191,973rd place. I almost move up 1,000,000 spots :lol:

These yahoo numbers are too funny


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ILL - IN...... can't finish it since they can't finish a game.... gosh that was painfull....

But hey 27-32 in the bracket... and only 1 sweet 16 gone (Illinois)... 
DAMM that was frustrating...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> ILL - IN...... can't finish it since they can't finish a game.... gosh that was painfull....
> 
> But hey 27-32 in the bracket... and only 1 sweet 16 gone (Illinois)...
> DAMM that was frustrating...


Hey, you cracked the top 100,000 in Yahoo in the first round. I was happy to be in the top 200,000 for a short ride (I knew it wouldn't last without some big upsets late last night). Good job. Now if only the second round could throw me a bone :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

And I have the lead in the bracket pool I am most intrested in...

But this afternoon was a BIG scare.
1 free throw away from my Bracket going "boom"


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm sorry I missed out on this -- had a death in the family that took me out the past week. But ya'll can have faith I would be in first place if I'd been in. Right?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And I have the lead in the bracket pool I am most intrested in...
> 
> But this afternoon was a BIG scare.
> 1 free throw away from my Bracket going "boom"


Dodged my Ohio State bracket buster....
But Maryland (my other Final Team)... BOOM...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Look at this poor schmuck. He's one of 5 people that is 100% correct as of 8am PDT half-way through the second round. He only picked up to the Final Four. He never picked a winner. It's gotta suck for him if he comes 1 missed-pick from being the winner of the big prize.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

brott said:


> Look at this poor schmuck. He's one of 5 people that is 100% correct as of 8am PDT half-way through the second round. He only picked up to the Final Four. He never picked a winner. It's gotta suck for him if he comes 1 missed-pick from being the winner of the big prize.


MY GOSH!!!!

You do all that and forget the most important one?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The Sweet Sixteen is set. Anyone interested in starting over and making your picks based on the remaining teams?

*Sweet sixteen*

*Game 1*: Florida v. Butler
*Game 2*: Oregon v. UNLV
*Game 3*: Kansas v. Southern Illinois
*Game 4*: UCLA v. Pittsburgh
*Game 5*: UNC v. USC
*Game 6*: Georgetown v. Vanderbilt
*Game 7*: Ohio St. v. Tennessee
*Game 8*: Memphis v. Texas A&M
*Elite 8*

*Game 9*: Game 1 winner v. Game 2 winner
*Game 10*: Game 3 winner v. Game 4 winner
*Game 11*: Game 5 winner v. Game 6 winner
*Game 12*: Game 7 winner v. Game 8 winner
*Final 4*

*Game 13*: Game 9 winner v. Game 10 winner
*Game 14*: Game 11 winner v. Game 12 winner
*Championship*

*Game 15*: Game 13 winner v. Game 14 winner


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Here are my picks:

*Sweet sixteen game winners*

Florida
UNLV
Kansas
UCLA
UNC
Georgetown
Ohio St.
Memphis
*Elite 8 game winners*

UNLV
UCLA
UNC
Ohio St.
*Final 4 game winners*

UCLA
UNC
*Champion*

UNC


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, I totally honked this year :lol:


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

Congrats to Forrest!

Final Standings were:

1 Forrest 
2 say-what
3 lsu 
4 Bama Bashers
5 jwt0001
6 DBS Talk Madness !
7 fjcastro
8 GoZags
9 gusmahler_dbs
10 IowaStateFan
11 bubali
12 grow_a_pair
13 Maverick67
14 BMoreRavens
15 Earl In the House
16 JP Bracket
17 Goofy IT Guy
18 Sharkies Heros


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Why is this still "stickied"?


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

The thread should read "March Madness has ended!"


----------

